# One eye problem



## cynrunner (Feb 17, 2016)

My 10 month old Vizsla boy, Cashew, has this area under one eye, that is kinda puffy & looks like hairles, seems to be spreading. Has been there for about 9 days. Starting to worry.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Please. 9 DAYS? Please take your beloved pet to the vet; like for us they only get 2 eyes and sight is very precious. 

Please, keep us informed as to health and progress.

Hoping for a complete restoration to health!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It could be a stye, and I would have tried a warm compress at the start. Nine days in I would lean towards a vet check.


----------



## cynrunner (Feb 17, 2016)

Yes, going back to vet today. We were actually at the vet 9 days ago for a broken toe-nail check. I had the vet check the eye area, as it had just started. She looked at it & said to keep an eye on it.


----------



## cynrunner (Feb 17, 2016)

Turns out my Vizsla pup (10 months) has demodex mites. Vet wants to put him on Bravecto which is known to help cure. 

Any one with experience? He was on Trifexis


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Some years ago my daughter's first Catahoula had it. I can't remember the brand name, and don't think it's still on the market, but it was a topical flea medication that was prescribed to get rid of the mites. Only a couple of doses took care of the problem. It was definitely a lot better than the dips that vets used some thirty something years ago.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

I wouldn't use bravecto.

Demodex should go away on its own once your pups immune system continues to develop.

A friend of mine has a v and used bravecto for the same reason and it induced seizures in it and now that is a lifelong problem.

Demodex is merely a sign that the immune system isn't functioning at capacity so if you are going to do anything work on that. Perhaps add bovine colostrum to your pups food.


----------



## cynrunner (Feb 17, 2016)

Thank you. Yes, vet said it was an immune issue, that will improve with age. I have been doing everything to improve immune system. 

I cannot understand why he was ok before, & now at 10 months this shows up.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Localized (just 3 or 4 spots).I wouldn't treat, as it normally goes away on its own. Generalized I would look into something to help cut down on the mites, even if it's a more natural way than your vet offered. 
In my lifetime I've only had to treat two dogs for it, but I don't think it's uncommon.


----------



## cynrunner (Feb 17, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

No way that I would want seizures in yours (or anyone else's pet!). 

I hope for a full recovery soon. What would naturally keep mites away? A food or nature based additive?


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

All dogs have demodex mites on them. They profilerate in immunosuppressed times. It is normal. I highly doubt this will last more then 5-6 months even if you do absolutely nothing


----------



## cynrunner (Feb 17, 2016)

Yes, thank you, I'm not so freaked out now.....


----------

